# Guess my BF%



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

*Barefoot 5'9'' 
175 pounds 
Natty 
Flexing my abs
Picture taken right at wakeup before ingesting any fluids or food*

Been on a strict diet of chicken thigh and frozen pineapple. 1300 calories a day for the last month. Losing about .7 pounds a day

*What I think I am in spoiler


Spoiler



18% or so


*







@ArvidGustavsson I'm wearing a hat bro. Plz notice me


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Oct 3, 2020)

5


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Oct 3, 2020)

Doesn't matter one single bit%


----------



## goat2x (Oct 3, 2020)

12


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 3, 2020)

Big birthing hips. Never began


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 3, 2020)

ew put a shirt on incel


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 3, 2020)

mentallyderangedchad%


----------



## TRNA (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Barefoot 5'9''
> 175 pounds
> Natty
> Picture taken right at wakeup before ingesting any fluids or food*
> ...


12-13% BF, goals tbh, I'm at 17-18% rn fuck man, will cut soon, at 5'11 165 lbs, you're frame is pretty good @Amnesia


----------



## ruoho (Oct 3, 2020)

15 if you are flexing your abs


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 3, 2020)

55


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

ruoho said:


> 15 if you are flexing your abs


 I am flexing


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 3, 2020)

we are around same height and you weigh 25 more pounds than me and i have a really good frame too


muscles me tbh


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 3, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Big birthing hips. Never began


@Amnesia just kidding your hips are fine please sleep well at night. I'm just coping because jealous


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Barefoot 5'9''
> 175 pounds
> Natty
> Flexing my abs
> ...


13% ish


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Oct 3, 2020)

15-16%.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 3, 2020)

some roastie will reverse image this and find it on some self improvement website


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

With gyms closed I literally have been only doing home workouts of abs and neck every other day for the last 2 months. No exaggeration


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 3, 2020)

seems like 14-15%
good frame nigga


----------



## MassacredMyBoy (Oct 3, 2020)

All of these. I'm at 17-18% and I don't have the ab separation that you do.


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 3, 2020)

You don't really think you're 18% lol i bet my life on it.



prob 12%


----------



## karbo (Oct 3, 2020)

i'd say 15


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Barefoot 5'9''
> 175 pounds
> Natty
> Flexing my abs
> ...


Amnesia knows even being banned Arvid can sense every time someone tags him with his aspie sense


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Oct 3, 2020)

Idk hard to tell tbh upload a pic without underwear so i can guess it better 😍 😍 😍


----------



## fogdart (Oct 3, 2020)

Less than 15%. I know you're smart; there are so many BF calculators online. Maybe you just wonna flex on incels





Body Fat Calculator


This free body fat calculator estimates body fat percentage based on the U.S. Navy Method and the BMI method. It gives the loss needed to reach ideal body fat.




www.calculator.net


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 3, 2020)

14%


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> You don't really think you're 18% lol i bet my life on it.
> 
> 
> 
> prob 12%




A legit 12% is VERY lean, there's no way. 18% seems reasonable given I'm flexing and have decent ab muscles that are gunna show through higher amounts of BF% than an average guy.


There's not a chance I am 12% Everyone on the internet thinks they are lower bf% than they rlly are

@fogdart


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 3, 2020)

fogdart said:


> Less than 15%. I know you're smart; there are so many BF calculators online. Maybe you just wonna flex on incels
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muh hardcore i don't even lift wtf is bodyfat i'm fat as fuck, hehee yeah i'm going to the gym every now and then


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 3, 2020)

lose weight fatty




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## goat2x (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> A legit 12% is VERY lean, there's no way. 18% seems reasonable given I'm flexing and have decent ab muscles that are gunna show through higher amounts of BF% than an average guy.
> 
> 
> There's not a chance I am 12% Everyone on the internet thinks they are lower bf% than they rlly are
> ...


You are no way 18
Greg doucette warped your reality


----------



## fogdart (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Barefoot 5'9''
> 175 pounds
> Natty
> Flexing my abs
> ...


Similar stats. I'm 5'10.5 and 186lbs. Flexing after the gym. I body mog you but you face mog me; no face no case.


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> There's not a chance I am 12% Everyone on the internet thinks they are lower bf% than they rlly are



you have to go somewhat with that scale, not with your imaginary scale of what ''prob'' is true. because almost no one (that know a thing or 2) would agree you're over 13-14%. come on you know it.


----------



## Xander578 (Oct 3, 2020)

15 to 16%


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Barefoot 5'9''
> 175 pounds
> Natty
> Flexing my abs
> ...


y tf r u so damn short
jfl prolly around 13%


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 3, 2020)

anyway you have a nice body so who gives a fuck.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

fogdart said:


> Similar stats. I'm 5'10.5 and 186lbs. Flexing after the gym. I body mog you but you face mog me; no face no case.




What bf% do u think u are in that pic?


----------



## Gosick (Oct 3, 2020)

12-14


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 3, 2020)

another one to my folder


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 3, 2020)

if that's 18% i am tubby as fuck

i would guess 12-14


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 3, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> another one to my folder


@brbbrah


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> There's not a chance I am 12% Everyone on the internet thinks they are lower bf% than they rlly are


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> if that's 18% i am tubby as fuck
> 
> i would guess 12-14



But it is tho, part of my point of this thread is to make a point ppl think they are leaner than they are.


Im 175 in my OP pic, I have been as low as 155 pounds just 2 years ago and my body only looked slightly leaner @fogdart


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Oct 3, 2020)

17-18%. I'm at least 22% rn jfl and restricting as well


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 3, 2020)

u know its over when an amnesia naked body thread gets nearly 3 pages in first 44 minutes while ur average casual have "0" replies after 1h


----------



## fogdart (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> What bf% do u think u are in that pic?


12% -15%


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 3, 2020)

Brocel you are around 14%


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

Just for reference guys. This is a UFC fighter, Josh Thompson

He is 5'10'' and 155 pounds at weigh in. I am 1 inch shorter and 20 pounds heavier. He is probably 10-12% Which means I might even be 20%

@fogdart


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 3, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> holy fuark
> 
> mirin bro


Ur gonna be like that soon tbh 

Did it hurt when u pinned today btw?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just for reference guys. This is a UFC fighter, Josh Thompson
> 
> He is 5'10'' and 155 pounds at weigh in. I am 1 inch shorter and 20 pounds heavier. He is probably 10-12%
> 
> @fogdart


He looks about 9-10 here bro


----------



## xefo (Oct 3, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Ur gonna be like that soon tbh
> 
> Did it hurt when u pinned today btw?


nah the injection is always fine tbh, same with my deltoid injections. when it starts to hurt is the next day, at least from my experiance. i wonder if this one will hurt, i did ventroglute


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 3, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> nah the injection is always fine tbh, same with my deltoid injections. when it starts to hurt is the next day, at least from my experiance. i wonder if this one will hurt, i did ventroglute


Is it like vaccine 

We got some vaccines recently and it jsut ached like a bitch lol (not jew bill Gates cuckcine)


----------



## xefo (Oct 3, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Is it like vaccine
> 
> We got some vaccines recently and it jsut ached like a bitch lol (not jew bill Gates cuckcine)


A little tbh

I remember we got our vaccines into delt at school a couple years ago, and all the guys would go around punching each other in the arm. some of the most painful shit tbh


----------



## TURBO (Oct 3, 2020)

This is true 10% bodyfat @7:35 :


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 3, 2020)

Ur muscle insertions and proportions are so shitty but u still bodymog 95% of modern ”males”


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Ur muscle insertions and proportions are so shitty but u still bodymog 95% of modern ”males”



Does my brother have better ones? Or too hard to tell?


----------



## chadmaxxer123 (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Does my brother have better ones? Or too hard to tell?
> 
> View attachment 709199


both have weird chest insertions tbh

good thing you have a chad face, and your body is probably enough to impress most females


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just for reference guys. This is a UFC fighter, Josh Thompson
> 
> He is 5'10'' and 155 pounds at weigh in. I am 1 inch shorter and 20 pounds heavier. He is probably 10-12% Which means I might even be 20%
> 
> @fogdart


they are completely dry when they weigh in, when they fight they're already carbed up again and hydrated and prolly several kilos heavier. Also it looks like you have a long torso, so thats why you weigh more I think. And he is less than 10percent bf imo


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Does my brother have better ones? Or too hard to tell?
> 
> View attachment 709199


Yes he has better/more aesthetic but his torso is also a bit long. You both have good traps. 

what do you do for traps? Shrugs or just deadlift?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Yes he has better/more aesthetic but his torso is also a bit long. You both have good traps.
> 
> what do you do for traps? Shrugs or just deadlift?



I do shrugs and lat pulldowns, rows and dedicate a whole day to working out neck, but I dunno how much that activates lats. My brother does shrugs and lat pulldowns, he might deadlift but prob not. He is a casual gym goer

The neck workout I do is every exercise in here that doesnt use a neck harness







chadmaxxer123 said:


> you look about 12%, whats your weight?
> 
> @Amnesia id guess you are 15%
> 
> ...



5'9'' 175


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Oct 3, 2020)

Debating +-3% bf for aspiemaxxed amnesia is why yall gonna die virgins


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

I look DYEL in clothes cause girls all the time ask if I even lift weights

The twitch streamer girl I went on a date the other night was talking about her kickbox trainer being HUGE, "like 3 times bigger than u Amnesia." She was like, "but you look like u stay in shape, do u lift weights though?" I was wearing a tight muscle shirt so I thought it would be apparent I do, but I guess not


----------



## Deleted member 9355 (Oct 4, 2020)

/fa/ - Now who mogs? - Fashion - 4chan


Now who mogs? - "/fa/ - Fashion" is 4chan's imageboard for images and discussion relating to fashion and apparel.




boards.4channel.org




Nigga you made it


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 4, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I look DYEL in clothes cause girls all the time ask if I even lift weights
> 
> The twitch streamer girl I went on a date the other night was talking about her kickbox trainer being HUGE, "like 3 times bigger than u Amnesia." She was like, "but you look like u stay in shape, do u lift weights though?" I was wearing a tight muscle shirt so I thought it would be apparent I do, but I guess not


no matter how much you height fraud you still have proportions of a 5'9 guy so if he is taller or roids(which is common today) no shit he is bigger


----------



## mc231 (Oct 4, 2020)

For the people who think that he has a bad frame , the picture he took doesn't compliment it one bit considering his right arm is in a position which makes him look narrower and we can't really see his left shoulder.
If he took a picture standing like this




his frame would seem better.


----------



## CursedOne (Oct 4, 2020)

You are so short. lol. 5'9 its over for u


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 4, 2020)

which exercises for home ab workout? You seem ~16% btw.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Oct 4, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> With gyms closed I literally have been only doing home workouts of abs and neck every other day for the last 2 months. No exaggeration


what homework for your neck did you do?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 4, 2020)

0


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 16, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Barefoot 5'9''
> 175 pounds
> Natty
> Flexing my abs
> ...


18% ? lmao 
looks like 9-10%


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 13, 2020)

Need to gymcel asap
Thread took my whole confidence


----------

